# [OT] - heute gibts PIZZA um 21:00

## kraut

zwecks bitte um weiterleitung hier geposted:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Heute, um 21:00 Uhr sollte ganz Deutschland den netten Bringservice
> 
>  unserer italienischen Restaurants/Pizzabuden nutzen.
> ...

 

----------

## franzf

der ist geil  :Very Happy: 

Wenn auch böse...

Aber dass die da noch zusätzlich Recherche betreiben (Aufzeichnungen anschauen vom Gerangel gegen Argentinien) um Deutschland zu belasten... Das nervt mich schon die ganzen Tage!

----------

## ian!

Telefonspam   :Laughing: 

Als Admin bin ich ja hier im übertragenen Sinne der "Unparteiische", daher sage ich nur: Möge der bessere gewinnen!  :Wink: 

----------

## b3cks

 *franzf wrote:*   

> Aber dass die da noch zusätzlich Recherche betreiben (Aufzeichnungen anschauen vom Gerangel gegen Argentinien) um Deutschland zu belasten... Das nervt mich schon die ganzen Tage!

 

Gerade Italien, die ja nun in keinster Weise Unschuldslämmre sind. Sei es im Fußball oder ihrer Politik.

Hab aber leider schon gegessen... und gleich geht's los!

----------

## ian!

 *b3cks wrote:*   

> Hab aber leider schon gegessen... und gleich geht's los!

 

Ironischer Weise hatte ich heute schon eine Pizza und gerade noch eine Lasagne. Wenn das mal kein böses Omen ist.  :Wink: 

----------

## mr_elch

Dein Plan scheint aufzugehen, bei uns liegen die Lieferzeiten schon > 1h!   :Laughing: 

----------

## amne

 *ian! wrote:*   

> Als Admin bin ich ja hier im übertragenen Sinne der "Unparteiische", daher sage ich nur: Möge der bessere gewinnen! 

 

Ich als Österreicher bin noch viel unparteiischer.  :Wink: 

Und, hat schon wer gewonnen?

----------

## kraut

verlaengerung.. sieht nach 11er schiessen aus  :Very Happy: 

guckst du denn wenigstens morgen?

austria gegen griechenland <lol>

----------

## kraut

 *mr_elch wrote:*   

> Dein Plan scheint aufzugehen, bei uns liegen die Lieferzeiten schon > 1h!  

 

jetz sach nicht du hast das echt gemacht?  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

PS: nee, war nicht "mein plan", ich hab den text irgendwo augregriffen, und fand ihn funny   :Very Happy: 

----------

## kraut

 *ian! wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Als Admin bin ich ja hier im übertragenen Sinne der "Unparteiische"

 

noe, das waere ein mod. musst nur aufpassen das du selbst nicht kaputte postings schickst   :Laughing: 

dann muesstest du dich selber ermahnen.

klar darf man ne eigene meinung haben, mein gott!

PS: any italians hier? oder sind die noch beim ausliefern?   :Laughing: 

----------

## kraut

oops, das wars dann

----------

## amne

 *kraut wrote:*   

> austria gegen griechenland <lol>

 

Solange es nicht die Färöer Inseln sind...  :Wink: 

----------

## kraut

 *amne wrote:*   

>  *kraut wrote:*   austria gegen griechenland <lol> 
> 
> Solange es nicht die Färöer Inseln sind... 

 

 :Laughing: 

anyway, gegen italien zu verlieren ist keine schande!

eh komisch das brasilien so schnell raus war!

ich mein - hey - deutschland hin oder her - aber wer haette sich nicht ein endspiel ala

brasilien vs argentina

gewuenscht?

oder holland vs deutschland ?

das waere nen knueller gewesen!

aber jetzt? da weiss man garnicht, wem man den titel wuenschen soll   :Shocked: 

zumindest nicht den franzosen. also lasst uns morgen baquettes ordern   :Laughing: 

----------

## b3cks

Nachdem England rausgeflogen ist, war mir alles andere fast egal. War für die Paarung Deutschland - England im Finale. Zwar ist es traurig, gegen die ach so unschuldigen Italiener zu verlieren, aber meiner Meinung nach haben wir auch den völlig falschen Ball gespielt. Wer über 90 Minuten versucht mit derselben Methode eine Tor zu erzielen, kann nur scheitern bei so einem Gegner.

----------

## ian!

 *kraut wrote:*   

>  *ian! wrote:*   
> 
> Als Admin bin ich ja hier im übertragenen Sinne der "Unparteiische" 
> 
> noe, das waere ein mod.

 

Na gut, dann löse ich auf:

##############

##############

##############

##############

##############

##############

 :Very Happy: 

Schade drum.. aber trotzdem ein klasse Turnier, was unsere Mannschaft uns da beschert hat.  :Smile: 

----------

## kraut

joo, war schon fast eine art "durchmarsch" <g>

die stimmung auf den strassen war auch bisher super! selten so ein nettes deutschland erlebt.

hoffentlich bleibt das in zukunft so, das dich mal fremde leute anlaecheln, oder gar gruessen!

sowas gabs doch hier lange nicht!

allein deswegen hat sich die WM2006 irgendwie schon fuer den buerger rentiert.

----------

## Cerberos86

Und so....?!?!?!?!?

2-0..... sshhh...

----------

## mambro

ITALIA !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

SHUT UP NOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

 ARRIVEDERCI GERMANIA

----------

## Freiburg

@mambro würd mich ja mal interressieren wie du den Thread gefunden hast, vorrausgesetzt du bist nicht regelmäßig im deutschen Forum was ich vorraussetze  :Wink: 

----------

## Finswimmer

Foren Suche nach Pizza  :Wink: 

----------

## Freiburg

hmm wenn dann grep pizza  :Wink: 

----------

## Tenobok

'54, '74, '90, 2010 - Ja so stimmen wir alle ein

mit dem Herz in der Hand und der Leidenschaft

im Bein werden wir Weltmeister sein

 :Smile: 

----------

## schachti

Das man sich solchen Spam und insbesondere Texte wie den von mambro nun sogar im offiziellen gentoo-Forum anhoeren muss...   :Confused: 

----------

## mambro

I'm sorry...I didn't mean to offend you, you seem fair people, I was yelling at your press.   :Wink: 

----------

## schachti

 *mambro wrote:*   

> I'm sorry...I didn't mean to offend you, you seem fair people, I was yelling at your press.  

 

You should rather read the German newspapers today or look some shows in German TV. Everyone says it was a good match of two nearly equal teams, and everyone congratulated Italy for the victory. All Germans I met so far are fair and sportsmanlike losers - while you and some of your fellow Italians act more like the team from Argentina after they had lost. If i were you, I'd really be ashamed... In Germany we call it "nachtreten" what you did.

----------

## mambro

From an article i've read:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Der Spiegel, taking the image of our footballers and broadening the concept to all Italians, calls us forms of parasites, malignant mother lovers who take advantage of women, beach people, vainglorious, slimy, unable to live without an animal guest from which we suck as much as possible, with a primary objective in life that is continuous ostentation to seem tired, and in the case of footballers, preferring to play the ball to the ground so as to have a better chance of hitting the bones of the others.
> 
> Der Spiegel concludes by threatening the Italian footballers by declaring that if Germany meets them in the semi-finals, they, the Germans, have still got a couple of accounts open since their last Italian holiday.
> ...

 

It's simple to be fair after the defeat.

I've also read that, there in Germany, there was a fine of 35 euros for the italians that celebrate the win of the Italy hanging the italian flag on the balcony.

I've heared that someone in Germany has organized a boycott against pizza for the day of the match Italy-Germany, too.

So who has to be ashamed?

----------

## Freiburg

I always thougth it would be easier to be fair after winning, afterall when you winn you're better?!

Maybe someone organized such a boycott, but how cares? I eat what I wanna eat, and I think same goes for 99% percent of Germany. After all its just a game a little rivalry will harm no one, but in terms of teasing to other one and the drinking a beer together...

----------

## Tenobok

 *mambro wrote:*   

> From an articol i've read:
> 
> It's simple to be fair after the defeat.
> 
> I've also read that, there in Germany, there was a fine of 35 euros for the italians that celebrate the win of the Italy hanging the italian flag on the balcony.

 

*rofl* Where did you hear that? Maybe you shouldn't believe everything that you read. Fact is that I saw yesterday many Germans celebrating with Italian fans. 

And if some Italian fans got fined then they have probably been too loud. It's a normal workday here in Germany, so people need to sleep sometime.

I was fined in Italy for celebrating loudly at night - I think that's quite normal and did never think: "OMG I have only been fined because I'm German!!1"

Edit: And the article mentioned was meant as a ironical comment and was picked up by the Italian press without mentioning it's true background.   

Look for example at Stefano Stefanis comment on Germans in 2003 who described us as: monotonous, blonde super-nationalists that invade brawly Italy's streets and should take an IQ test before being allowed to enter Italy - and this was meant seriously. And still this comment didn't change my relationship to the many Italian people living in Germany (or the Italians living in Italy).

 *mambro wrote:*   

> 
> 
> I've heared that someone in Germany has organized a boycott against pizza for the day of the match Italy-Germany, too.

 

This was meant as a joke by our press. Oh my god. Can someone really be that naive? Okay if there is one nation that has less humor than the Germans then it's the Italians. 

 *mambro wrote:*   

> 
> 
> So who has to be ashamed?

 

You, for believing everything you read

----------

## beejay

 *mambro wrote:*   

> From an articol i've read:
> 
>  *Quote:*   
> 
> Der Spiegel, taking the image of our footballers and broadening the concept to all Italians, calls us forms of parasites, malignant mother lovers who take advantage of women, beach people, vainglorious, slimy, unable to live without an animal guest from which we suck as much as possible, with a primary objective in life that is continuous ostentation to seem tired, and in the case of footballers, preferring to play the ball to the ground so as to have a better chance of hitting the bones of the others.
> ...

 

That's the same as german yellow-press writing that italians are lazy, eat spaghetti only, beat their wifes, cannot drive, ...

see...  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## schachti

 *mambro wrote:*   

> From an articol i've read:

 

This article was meant to be satire, it was already cancelled by Spiegel after one day, and they wrote an excuse to all readers: http://www.spiegel.de/sport/fussball/0,1518,423809,00.html. It's not really fair to make a hole nation responsible for one article that one journalist published in one newspaper, is it?

 *mambro wrote:*   

> 
> 
> It's simple to be fair after the defeat.
> 
> 

 

I think it's quite more difficult after a defeat then after a victory.

 *mambro wrote:*   

> 
> 
> I've also read that, there in Germany, there was a fine of 35 euros for the italians that celebrate the win of the Italy hanging the italian flag on the balcony.
> 
> 

 

And you believe everything you hear? When someone tells you that all Germans are nazis and murdering little Italian children, then you believe in it, too? Come on, you are way too much influenced, maybe even manipulated, by Italian media...

 *mambro wrote:*   

> 
> 
> I've heared that someone in Germany has organized a boycott against pizza for the day of the match Italy-Germany, too.
> 
> 

 

That was some kind of joke. And if you read the first posting in this thread, you'll even find a chain letter to buy pizza during the match.

----------

## mambro

 *schachti wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *mambro wrote:*   
> 
> I've also read that, there in Germany, there was a fine of 35 euros for the italians that celebrate the win of the Italy hanging the italian flag on the balcony.
> ...

 

What do you feel if an italian newspaper says that you are alla nazist, drunk of beer, etc etc? The behaviour of your press wasn't correct. Your press has created tension before the match and now try to be fair after losing. I've write at the begining that i'm not angry with you because you seems fair people,  but with your press so I don't want to "make an hole nation responsable for one article"...

----------

## Tenobok

 *mambro wrote:*   

> 
> 
> What do you feel if an italian newspaper says that you are alla nazist, drunk of beer, etc etc? The behaviour of your press wasn't correct. Your press has created tension before the match and now try to be fair after losing. I've write at the begining that i'm not angry with you because you seems fair people,  but with your press so I don't want to "make an hole nation responsable for one article"...

 

Since you probably didn't read my post here the most important part of it 

Look for example at Stefano Stefanis comment on Germans in 2003 who described us as: monotonous, blonde super-nationalists that invade brawly Italy's streets and should take an IQ test before being allowed to enter Italy - and this was meant seriously. And still this comment didn't change my relationship to the many Italian people living in Germany (or the Italians living in Italy).

----------

## gamberetto

Hi,

I would like to say that I agree with those who think that an article is just an article.

The only thing that made me a bit sad was hearing whistles during italian anthem, this is not just an article...   :Wink: 

But I'm not angry with anyone, I feel Germany and Italy are both happy for the wonderful match. Both teams had been very good and I saw many pictures on italian TV showing Italians and Germans watching together the match, eating pizza and drinking beer!  :Very Happy: 

Bye 

PS: sorry about my bad english!  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## amne

As Austrian i can assure both the Germans and Italians that you both can't play soccer and are both loud and annoying.  :Twisted Evil: 

Just kidding, i have the impression that this is rather something induced by some newspapers than actually by both the German and Italian people - so chill out everyone, grab a beer and enjoy the rest of the games.

----------

## amne

Zum Trost: Nicht traurig sein, liebe deutschen Freunde (und Freundinnen), ihr habt dafür ...

----------

## kraut

 *amne wrote:*   

> Zum Trost: Nicht traurig sein, liebe deutschen Freunde (und Freundinnen), ihr habt dafür ...

 

ihr seit ja auch wahre kuenstler <g>

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> BETONFUSSBALL-ÜBELTÄTER
> 
> Polizei fasst zwei Verdächtige
> ...

 

 :Laughing: 

----------

## ian!

ian had a pizza for lunch. yet again..   :Wink: 

----------

## kraut

 *ian! wrote:*   

> ian had a pizza for lunch. yet again..  

 

and i will have one tomorrow, you bet   :Twisted Evil:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

btw: great "finale" for the germans, really. if you consider that brasil and argentina left much earlyer.. i never expected this in the 1st place, really! of course than it was pretty hard to see our guys loose against italy in the last minute, though..

well, tomorrow we will see the french doodes win   :Razz: 

----------

## l3u

Soso, unsere Presse sollte sich schämen? WER hat denn Frings verpetzt und solang rumgetan bis dann doch endlich gesperrt wurde?! Aber Ernst beiseite ... die ganze Sache ist doch eher eine liebevoll gemeinte Stichelei, die man nicht ernst nehmen sollte. Schade, daß die Italiener das offensichtlich anders sehen ...

Abgesehen davon könne die Italiener _tatsächlich_ nicht Autofahren *ggg*

... und Frankreich wird Weltmeister! Allez, les Bleus ;-)

----------

## kraut

"DIE" italiener sehen das garnicht anders, zumindest nicht die, welche hier leben.

und was waeren wir ohne pizza und das gute italienische eis?   :Razz: 

ehrlich gesagt mag ich die franzosen weniger.. naja, aber gewinnen sollen die trotzdem  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Tenobok

 *Libby wrote:*   

> Soso, unsere Presse sollte sich schämen? WER hat denn Frings verpetzt und solang rumgetan bis dann doch endlich gesperrt wurde?! 

 

Naja, ob das die Wahrheit ist, weiß auch keiner so genau:

http://cbs.sportsline.com/worldcup/story/9538263

 *Quote:*   

>  "Let me make it clear, there was no attempt whatever from the Italian federation to incite FIFA into doing something," Siegler ( FIFA communications director) said. "The footage was not presented to us from Italian TV stations, it was shown in Germany."
> 
> The video showing Frings appearing to strike at an Argentine player was broadcast on public television in Germany on Saturday, but FIFA's disciplinary committee did not see it until Sunday, Siegler said. 
> 
> [...]
> ...

 

Also, mein Tipp ist das es in etwa so ablief:

Da die Bilder nicht auf den öffentlich-rechtlichen gezeigt wurden, denke ich, dass Premiere sie zuerst gefunden hat.

Premiere hat die Bilder dann ausgestrahlt und jemand von "la Republica" (ital. Zeitung) oder Sky Italia hat die dann gesehen und versucht damit die Verkaufszahlen/Einschaltquoten zu erhöhen. Dann hat sich das Ding hochgeschaukelt, bis die FIFA dann dachte, dass sie unbedingt auch einen deutschen Spieler sperren müssen, damit es nicht so aussieht als sie den Gastgeber bevorzugen.

Der eigentliche Skandal meiner Meinung nach ist, dass Cufre nur 4 Spiele gesperrt wurde nachdem er Mertesacker dreimal (!!) getreten hat, obwohl die FIFA-Sperre dafür eigentlich bei mindestens 6 Spielen liegt. Und das Rodriguez nur für 2 Spiele gesperrt wurde für den Faustschlag gegen Schweinsteiger.  Und der totale Witz ist, dass Cruz, der Frings geohrfeigt hat ohne Strafe ausgegangen ist - da kann man meiner Meinung nach nicht mehr von Gleichbehandlung sprechen. 

Ich finde es ja schon okay, wenn sie einen Spieler sperren, der sich nicht beherrschen kann, aber hier müssen die FIFA-Regeln überarbeitet werden, dass die Sperre für einen Spieler der noch im Turnier ist und die Situation nicht proviziert hat die Sperre nach dem Turnier absitzen muss. Hier liegt IMO Wettbewerbsverzerrung vor, da es nur zu menschlich ist zurück zuschlagen, wenn man angegriffen wird.

Die optimale Lösung, wäre für mich gewesen Cufre für acht Spiele zu sperren und alle anderen auf dem Feld nicht weiter zu bestrafen, denn was passiert ist war einfach nur eine Kettenreaktion, die von einer einzigen Person ausgelöst wurde. Alles danach sehe ich als Notwehr.

----------

## _hephaistos_

die sollens wie beim eishockey machen und bei so schwerwiegenden entscheidungen auf einem video nochmal nachsehen und sich mit anderen schiedsrichtern beraten! hat ja einen grund, warum eishockey spannender und besser als fussball ist...  :Twisted Evil: 

\me: who doesn't care what these morons do  :Smile: 

----------

## kraut

 *_hephaistos_ wrote:*   

> die sollens wie beim eishockey machen

 

sich gegenseitig die zaehne raushauen?   :Laughing: 

----------

## sirro

 *Libby wrote:*   

> Soso, unsere Presse sollte sich schämen?

 

Gewisse "Zeitungen" hier stehen immer unter Generalverdacht und sollten sich am besten permanent schaemen...   :Wink: 

----------

## _hephaistos_

 *kraut wrote:*   

>  *_hephaistos_ wrote:*   die sollens wie beim eishockey machen 
> 
> sich gegenseitig die zaehne raushauen?  

 

ein schlag auf den kopf täte manchem fußballer ganz gut  :Twisted Evil: 

was mich u.a. so stört am fußball ist, dass sich manche spieler bei jeder berührung mit einem gegnerischen spieler fallen lassen, zum schiri schauen und auf ein foul hoffen... der ball is dadurch weg.

beim eishockey wenn einer zu boden geht ist das erste, was er macht, dass er versucht den puk wiederzubekommen. der schiri pfeift ja eh ab, wenns ein foul war.

lauter faule wappler sind des  :Smile: 

cheers

----------

## franzf

 *Tenobok wrote:*   

> Hier liegt IMO Wettbewerbsverzerrung vor, da es nur zu menschlich ist zurück zuschlagen, wenn man angegriffen wird.

 

(sry for that)

Christianity Rulez!!!

Schlägt dir einer auf die eine Wange halt ihm auch die andere hin...

Sich im Straßenverkehr provozieren zu lassen und (aggressiv) zu reagieren (ausgiebig (Licht)Hupen) zeugt von charakterlicher Schwäche (oder so, O-Ton Fahrlehrer...)

Das ist also nicht die FiFA, sondern das System insgesamt...

Und um nochwas loszuwerden:

Die Italiener wurden 1982 Chemie-Weltmeister, Einsatz von L-Carnitin hat ihre Leistungsfähigkeit gegenüber der der anderen Mannschaften stark gesteigert. Wem die Leistungssteigerung in der Final-Runde auch komisch vorkam darf mitdenken...

Müde Vorrunde (gegen USA unentschieden! Tschechien wegen deren Verletzungs- und Gelb Debakel besiegt (sonst wäre Italien nicht im 1/8-Finale und DE Weltmeister  :Wink: ) Dann der Müde Kick gegen Australien mit der noch müderen Aktion in der 92:52 Minute (ich glaub der Abwehrspieler hat schon geschlafen als der Italiener drübergefallen ist...).

Auf einmal: 3:0 gegen die Ukrainer.

Mich würds ehrlich net wundern wenn die heut gegen FR 6:0 gewinnen  :Wink: 

Also nochmal SRY ( :Smile: ) soll sich keiner angegriffen fühlen, nur mit dem momentanen Skandal in deren Liga glaub ich (fast) alles...

Grüße

Franz

----------

## kraut

 *franzf wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Schlägt dir einer auf die eine Wange halt ihm auch die andere hin...
> 
> 

 

WACHTTURM im ABO?

<scnr>

----------

## franzf

 *kraut wrote:*   

>  *franzf wrote:*   
> 
> Schlägt dir einer auf die eine Wange halt ihm auch die andere hin...
> 
>  
> ...

 

Nix Wachturm... Bibel ist das

Und die Kirche predigt das doch auch!

Und Staat und FIFA übernehmens. <scnr> ^^

Da fällt mir ein...

Merkel am Weltkirchentag... (oder sowas war das)

Kirche (blablabla) essentieller Bestandteil unserer Gesellschaft (blablabla) muss unbedingt vom Statt in seinen Absichten unterstützt werden (blablabla) (ungefähr, inhaltsgetreu, mit den (blablabla) bin ich mir net sicher, waren aber wahrscheinlich noch mehr...)

Da hatte ich einen lustigen Einfall:

(2010 in DE...) Stechuhr in der Kirche! Kirchenpflicht für den deutschen Staatsbürger. Man hat die Wahl zwischen 3 Glaubensrichtungen (jaja, Demokratie, jeder darf selbst entscheiden, blablabla). Wer einmal unentschuldigt den Gottesdienst nicht besucht muss Sozialdienst (oder sonst was) schieben...

In diesem Sinne, meine Mitbürger und Mitbürgerinnen, einen schönen Sonntagabend beim gemütlichen Ausklingen des WM-Spektakulums...

----------

## kraut

 *franzf wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Da hatte ich einen lustigen Einfall:
> 
> (2010 in DE...) Stechuhr in der Kirche! Kirchenpflicht für den deutschen Staatsbürger. Man hat die Wahl zwischen 3 Glaubensrichtungen

 

jungspund <g>, das gabs mal (naja - so aehnlich). zu meiner zeit war der religionsunterricht PFLICHT. und - nein - ich komme nicht aus bayern  :Wink: 

OK, jetzt wirds aber wirklich voellig OT   :Laughing: 

----------

## franzf

 *kraut wrote:*   

> OK, jetzt wirds aber wirklich voellig OT  

 

Ist doch eh Dis*Kuss*ionsforum (oder wars *Diskus*sionsforum... naja egal  :Wink:  OT gibbet hier net  :Razz: 

So ähnlich ist es aber leider immer noch (Religionsunterricht):

Standard ist R-Kath-Unterricht. Für alles andere müssen Eltern einen extra Antrag stellen (einfach ummelden halt  :Wink: ).

Bei kleinen Schulenführt das leider oft zu Problemen: Ein Schüler ist nicht Katholisch, was macht man mit dem? Einfach freigeben geht nicht... Extra Lehrer für einen Schüler einsetzen? Zu teuer... Also: Den stecken wir zu den R-Kath...

Ich habe so auch schon den Religionsunterricht gemeinsam mit Zeugen Jehovas, Evangelisten ( :Laughing: ) und (kurz) einem Moslem genießen dürfen ^^

Nach der Grundschule ist es klar, da gibbet (auch für mich dann... damals...) den Ethikunterricht  :Smile: 

----------

## kraut

damned, italy did nothing and won.

such is life, ah well.

anyway - congrats italy, and have a nice party  :Very Happy: 

----------

## schachti

Es gibt halt doch keine Gerechtigkeit, dafür einen selten blöden Franzosen, dem man diese Blödheit bei all seiner Erfahrung gar nicht zugetraut hätte.

----------

## Freiburg

Naja die Fifa sollte definitiv was gegen Ellenbogen machen, das ist ein Unding, gestern auch wieder. Ist einfach viel viel zu gefährlich und sollte daher schneller mit einem Spielausschluss geahndet werden. Zumal ich nicht wirklich verstehe was das soll, das man höher springt wenn man die Arme hoch reißt sehe ich ja noch ein, aber Ellenbogen nach hinten hat echt nur den Sinn Leute zu verletzen...

----------

